
Peter Thiel is hiring a personal assistant - uvince
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/03/apply-now-peter-thiel-is-hiring-a-personal-assistant/
======
uvince
I hear Bane is a shoe-in for this one.

~~~
Quequau
Well Brunhilde Pomsel has unfortunately recently died.

